

Ask HN: How to "involve the user" on a consulting type website? - Ennis

Hi everyone, I could use some advice.<p>I'm putting together a site for an immigration law firm. Existing sites of other firms are very similar to each other. They display information on immigration that is readily available on the government's website.<p>I don't believe this is effective use of money. I'd like to have a site that "involves the user" in addition to making use of existing sources of information. There is no point to having another site with bare-bones text and a "Contact Us" link.<p>I have 
a) a firm that provides a service
b) a consumer of a service
c) a process in which this service is offered. This is usually unique for each client.<p>The idea is that if what my firm immediately offers is useful and engages the client then they will be hooked from the get-go and ready for the next step. This also helps avoid non-committed consumers until they are ready to participate in the process.<p>I run into a wall here. I have no idea what this might actually look like in the real world. If you understand what I've said and have any insights then please share. Also if there are any similar examples out there then that would be awesome as well.
======
chris100
usvisanews.com was the best immigration web site last decade. They had a blog,
they had live chats, etc. They provided a great service to everyone who had
concerns about immigration.

Especially, the "ask an immigration lawyer" live chat was super-popular.
Everyone wants to ask a quick question to a lawyer without paying the fee or
entering into a long-term commitment.

